# Paph Gregory Booth 'Purity'



## Greenpaph (Aug 3, 2007)

greyii x stonei

Currently in bloom. I bought this one about a year ago from Parkside. I love this one!






full shot:


----------



## Renegayde (Aug 3, 2007)

ohhhhhhhhhhh BEAUTIFUL I need one of those!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 3, 2007)

I've never seen anything quite like this one. I'm jealous now.


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 3, 2007)

I forgot to mention that both the greyii and the stonei were v. album.

thanks


----------



## Rick Barry (Aug 3, 2007)

Peter,
That is truly unique. Have you seen any other clones? I looked it up online and the only reference to it was on a Russian site, oddly enough. Have you considered a selfing? 

Regards,
Rick


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 3, 2007)

Rick Barry said:


> Peter,
> That is truly unique. Have you seen any other clones? I looked it up online and the only reference to it was on a Russian site, oddly enough. Have you considered a selfing?
> 
> Regards,
> Rick




Rick,

I have thought about it. I bought two plants from Parkside. The other hasn't bloomed yet. I would love to make a sib sometime. I do have Kolosand pollen and thought that may be something as well!

thanks


----------



## Candace (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow, that's fabulous! Boy, I'd better get in line to beg for a division someday!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Aug 3, 2007)

Greenpaph said:


> Rick,
> 
> I have thought about it. I bought two plants from Parkside. The other hasn't bloomed yet. I would love to make a sib sometime. I do have Kolosand pollen and thought that may be something as well!
> 
> thanks



Thats great, wish I had the foresight to get one. Can you imagine the new alba kolo on this. yum.


----------



## gonewild (Aug 3, 2007)

Super! Is this the first time it has bloomed?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow, I'm going to cal John and see if there are any left, [I found one plant I needed that wasn't listed on their website last week]. I saw a phillipinense album x parvi cross on some Japanese website that was similar so now I'm very interested. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Frederick (Aug 4, 2007)

*Magnificent*

I have one but it is much smaller & doesn't grow very fast. I bought it from Sam at OrchidInn. You might ask him if he has any left.
Happy growing
Frederick


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 4, 2007)

gonewild said:


> Super! Is this the first time it has bloomed?



Lance,

Thanks, this is the first blooming.


----------



## Marco (Aug 5, 2007)

that looks great!


----------



## Grandma M (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow! May I pack my lunch and spend a day in your 'Orchid Heaven'? What a sight that must be.

Marilyn


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 5, 2007)

Grandma M said:


> Wow! May I pack my lunch and spend a day in your 'Orchid Heaven'? What a sight that must be.
> 
> Marilyn



Marilyn,

You are welcome to our home anytime. We have a couple of extra rooms for friends. Come and enjoy!

thanks


----------



## Heather (Aug 5, 2007)

Peter, that is lovely. What a special cross! Color me jealous too.


----------



## Faan (Aug 6, 2007)

Would love to have one, but I think it is only possible to acquire one by fax or e-mail in South Africa!!
Wonderful


----------



## Sangii (Aug 7, 2007)

wow; so different !


----------



## Elena (Aug 7, 2007)

Looks great, so unusual!

I have a Greyi x sanderianum from Orchid Inn, can't wait to see how it'll turn out! How big is your plant?


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 7, 2007)

Elena said:


> Looks great, so unusual!
> 
> I have a Greyi x sanderianum from Orchid Inn, can't wait to see how it'll turn out! How big is your plant?



Elena,

It is 3+ growths and 22 inch leaf span.

Thanks


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 10, 2007)

Very pure color!

Ramon


----------



## Elena (Aug 10, 2007)

Greenpaph said:


> Elena,
> 
> It is 3+ growths and 22 inch leaf span.
> 
> Thanks



Thanks Peter. Looks like I'm in for a bit of a wait.


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments.

I selfed it this week!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 12, 2007)

Greenpaph said:


> I selfed it this week!



Great! I want one!


----------



## lothianjavert (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow, that's awesome!!!! :clap::clap:


----------



## Ernie (Aug 12, 2007)

Now that is an intriguing flower. Cool. 

-Ernie


----------



## Renegayde (Aug 12, 2007)

I would love to have one too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 12, 2007)

Greenpaph said:


> Thanks for all the comments.
> 
> I selfed it this week!



Good decision!


----------



## troy (Jun 11, 2016)

Not big on albas but this one is sweet!!!!


----------



## fibre (Jun 11, 2016)

It would be interesting to know if the selfing resulted in any progenies.


----------



## cattmad (Jun 11, 2016)

Greenpaph hasn't been on in years, I don't know what happened to him


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2016)

Thinking about this plant today! My Samantha Booth albums are growing well but my Wild Thing albums are so slow!! I would like to get a big piece of the Gregory Booth album.


----------



## Silvan (Nov 8, 2016)

Wow!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 9, 2016)

Until then Eric you will have to copy and paste Peter's PIC into your photo galley


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2016)

Nope. I have a couple of Gregory Booths from Parkside. I am hoping that they are album.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 9, 2016)

Can you not tell by looking at the base of the plant??


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2016)

I can't even find them in the jungle without an extensive search expedition. Do you want to come by and help?


----------

